# Burning DVD-Recordable



## trybeingarun (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,
The Handbook talks a great deal about how to write to DVD+RW. But what about DVD-R?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 27, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195


----------

